# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > Intro Class >  >  Ech2001 Workbook

## ech2001

*Reality Checks:*
.....

*Dream Signs:*
-
-
-

*Short-Term Goals:*
-
-
-

*Long-Term Goals:*
-
-
-

*Lucid/Dream Recall History:*
-I've had a few,you can read my DJ for details 

*Current Technique:*
-

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Welcome to the class! You had posted this in the sign up thread on accident I presume, so I moved it for ya  :smiley:

----------

